# windows paint like



## SIFE (May 27, 2011)

Hi, I am looking for a tool to be like Windows Paint program in its functionality. I had to used one available in KDE3 but I don't remember its name.


----------



## expl (May 28, 2011)

gpaint for Gnome/GTK+ and kolourpaint for KDE that doesn't seem to have its own port.


----------



## SIFE (May 28, 2011)

kolourpaint has been deleted from ports, gpaint doesn't fit my need.


----------



## expl (May 28, 2011)

What are your needs? From first look gpaint has same functionality as mspaint.


----------



## graudeejs (May 28, 2011)

What version of mspaint? Pre windows 7 or Win7? In Win7 MS finally updated it's paint after more than a decade.


----------



## SIFE (May 28, 2011)

> What are your needs? From first look gpaint has same functionality as mspaint.


copy/cut portion from image, add text, if there is roate element it will be good.


> What version of mspaint? Pre windows 7 or Win7? In Win7 MS finally updated it's paint after more than a decade.


Just windows xp version, latest microsoft windows version I used is Win XP.


----------



## Beastie (May 28, 2011)

Anything wrong with GIMP? It's not exactly like MS paint, but it has what you want and a lot more (why not?)


----------



## SIFE (May 29, 2011)

Nothing except it's not light-wight, less easy then others.


----------



## graudeejs (May 29, 2011)

graphics/mtpaint
graphics/mypaint
graphics/rgbpaint
graphics/xpaint

I haven't tried any of them


----------



## kpedersen (May 29, 2011)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> In Win7 MS finally updated it's paint after more than a decade.



It looks more shiny but actually has less features and is now more awkward from a usability standpoint 

I have yet to find a paint program for UNIX that I actually like. Many are far too bloated, are half finished (gnome-paint) or rely on far too many dependencies. The ones that are usable then do this multiple window thing that is such a pain (like xpaint)

I would love a paint program with exactly the same features as MSPaint (XP era) and using just the X11 or even Motif toolkit.

edit: Just had a play with rgbpaint... and it comes pretty close to what I need


----------



## SIFE (May 29, 2011)

graphics/rgbpaint, graphics/xpaint I tried theme before and I didn't find them useful. 
graphics/mtpaint, graphics/mypaint Some result with above after the try.
I found this application, it looks to be like MS Paint. For now it's what I need.


----------



## kpedersen (May 29, 2011)

Hmm Qt...

You might as well install WINE and use the official Microsoft Paint


----------



## _martin (May 29, 2011)

kpedersen said:
			
		

> Hmm Qt...
> 
> You might as well install WINE and use the official Microsoft Paint



Wishful thinking on amd64.


----------



## kpedersen (May 29, 2011)

matoatlantis said:
			
		

> Wishful thinking on amd64.



Dual booting a 32bit build of FreeBSD might still take up less space than Qt hehe.

I also wonder how much a 64bit FreeBSD would improve the performance of a simple paint application over a 32bit one :S


----------

